# Shooting a full 20Y in the house



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

When I got back into archery this summer of course I was shooting in the back yard but I thought I could get close to 20Y in my basement. When I moved inside at first I was shooting on the unfinished side of my basement and was able to get 17 1/2 yards. I shot there a few times until I realized that I could get a full 20Y if I shot across the family room and into the kids play room on the far end of the house.

Of course safety is a major emphasis and I actually hang a sign on the stairwell so that everyone knows when I am shooting. Also the position I am shooting from is facing the only stairs down to the basement so it would be impossible for me not to see someone walking down. And the direction I am shooting is directly away from those stairs. On the unfinished side if someone walked in the door even with the sign saying “stop do not enter - knock” they would be closer to the line of flight where on the finished side they would enter the room to my side/rear. Lastly, this family room in the basement is rarely used and really we hardly go down there except for when kids have friends over on the weekends they will hang out downstairs.

Am I crazy or are others doing something similar?


----------



## Madkaw284 (May 22, 2017)

It’s all good until the one time it’s not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Has been done for many ages, is still being done and will continue to be done. Necessity is the mother of invention, and the good ol indoor-and-I-really-mean-indoor range is probably the most popular type of archery range in the world, far and away more numerous than any other type of archery range by at least an order of magnitude. A time honored tradition that goes a long ways back in the world of modern archery.

But, as the saying goes, there's no such thing as a free lunch, so there are problems with this that you need to be aware of. The main drawbacks are as follows:
- the family dog, who can't read the "Range is Hot! Don't come in!" sign and may only figure it out a little too late. Not that common, but it has happened and you don't want to be in that exclusive group if you don't have to be.
- the wall behind the target takes the full brunt of this decision. It invariably gets bullet holes and eventually lots of em. No matter how careful you are, you'll wear a weak spot in the bale before you know it and put a few shafts through it and into the wall behind. Contraptions like thick rubber backstops behind the bale will help with this, but even a moderately low poundage target bow is still a very powerful weapon that will eventually overcome even the most "bulletproof" backstops. Typically long before you start thinking to check if it hasn't been compromised. Accordingly, somehow or another, eventually a shaft or two will make it through anything that's back there (or not) and into the wall. And then three, then four.. then.... 
- the doorway will also get bulletholes and even the occasional point that can't be dug out without major damage. The points will usually remain in the door sills for the life of the house, or until the room is renovated. 
- the door itself will receive the same. All that practice you can now do and, yes, you will get that good - the occasional boo-boo arrow will go right into the door edge-wise. Often striking the paneling and peeling a layer or two off on its way into the wall behind.
- that cabinet underneath is already on death row and will also be among the first casualties too.

So, while it's a great idea with a long and hardy history in archery, you do have to be prepared for those two rooms to become a Man Cave. Sure it looks nice and neat now before any arrows have been shot or only a couple, but in the advanced stages a few months and 1000 or more shafts down the road, it will start to look like a war zone, with a smattering of bullet holes in various places. Various half-used, but dried out, cans of drywall paste will appear in places too, once you do start getting around to repairing the holes. So keep that in mind too.

Just make sure the wife/husband and other occupants of the house are aware, informed and on-board. And you can just write off that security deposit right now if it's a rental....

Otherwise, I say have at it....

lee.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

lees said:


> it will start to look like a war zone, with a smattering of bullet holes in various places.
> 
> lee.


And how do you think all these bullet holes are going to get there? Yes accidents happen such as a d-loop breaking or maybe a release malfunctioning but those are extremely rare occurrences. I have had a d-loop break once ever and have not had a release break on me yet. I am prepared for an accident and pretty much figure an arrow will end up in a wall when it does. But a “war zone with a smattering of bullet holes in various places? Do you think I am going to miss by 2 or 3 feet at 12Y where the doorway is? And miss all the time to hit the door, door jamb, and cabinet multiple times? I can tell you that is not going to happen and there won’t be holes everywhere.

I did have one arrow go through the target and it didn’t hurt the poured concrete wall behind it but it did ruin my arrow. I then put a thick rubber horse stall mat behind the target as you mentioned. I will need to monitor the bag target and keep it fresh. Most of the arrows go into each ten ring on the 3 Vegas spots so I have been moving each new target around to keep from pounding the same 3 areas.

No family dog and I own the house.


----------



## Madkaw284 (May 22, 2017)

Tblodg said:


> And how do you think all these bullet holes are going to get there? Yes accidents happen such as a d-loop breaking or maybe a release malfunctioning but those are extremely rare occurrences. I have had a d-loop break once ever and have not had a release break on me yet. I am prepared for an accident and pretty much figure an arrow will end up in a wall when it does. But a “war zone with a smattering of bullet holes in various places? Do you think I am going to miss by 2 or 3 feet at 12Y where the doorway is? And miss all the time to hit the door, door jamb, and cabinet multiple times? I can tell you that is not going to happen and there won’t be holes everywhere.
> 
> I did have one arrow go through the target and it didn’t hurt the poured concrete wall behind it but it did ruin my arrow. I then put a thick rubber horse stall mat behind the target as you mentioned. I will need to monitor the bag target and keep it fresh. Most of the arrows go into each ten ring on the 3 Vegas spots so I have been moving each new target around to keep from pounding the same 3 areas.
> 
> No family dog and I own the house.


Like I stated before, “it’s great until it’s not”. That could be a very small not or a big one. Just throwing out there that **** happens!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Tblodg said:


> And how do you think all these bullet holes are going to get there? Yes accidents happen such as a d-loop breaking or maybe a release malfunctioning but those are extremely rare occurrences. I have had a d-loop break once ever and have not had a release break on me yet. I am prepared for an accident and pretty much figure an arrow will end up in a wall when it does. But a “war zone with a smattering of bullet holes in various places? Do you think I am going to miss by 2 or 3 feet at 12Y where the doorway is? And miss all the time to hit the door, door jamb, and cabinet multiple times? I can tell you that is not going to happen and there won’t be holes everywhere.


Oh, I know, right? What could possibly go wrong? Yeah, you just go right on believing all that.... 



> I did have one arrow go through the target and it didn’t hurt the poured concrete wall behind it but it did ruin my arrow. I then put a thick rubber horse stall mat behind the target as you mentioned. I will need to monitor the bag target and keep it fresh. Most of the arrows go into each ten ring on the 3 Vegas spots so I have been moving each new target around to keep from pounding the same 3 areas.
> 
> No family dog and I own the house.


You have merely been warned. But like I said, go for it and enjoy - it's a time honored tradition and many have done it, continue to do it and will do it far into the future.

Don't ask me why I know this outcome in such gruesome detail, but I'm sure you can guess how I came by all this information. 

lee.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

lees said:


> Oh, I know, right? What could possibly go wrong? Yeah, you just go right on believing all that....
> 
> lee.


I did say something could and will go wrong but I have have shot enough years to know it won’t happen all the time. I shot at the same bag target all summer exclusively at 60, 50, and 40 yards to practice 900 rounds. I did miss the bag one time when I accidentally used my 60Y pin at 50Y. But that won’t happen indoors because I removed all the pins except one 

It sounds like you are speaking from experience and I will come back to admit I was wrong when there are arrows stuck all over the doors and walls. But to your point I have been thinking I would like to try a pure tension release and during the learning phase it would be more likely for accidents to happen. I will just have to shoot up close while learning like I did with the original Stan with no safety 30 years ago.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm in the process of buying a new house and the basement walls are exactly 60' apart. I figure I can shoot 19 yards (allowing for the depth of the back stop and room for my elbow at full draw....

The basement is huge and I plan on turning it into a man-cave/bow tuning/reloading area!!!


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Tblodg said:


> I did say something could and will go wrong but I have have shot enough years to know it won’t happen all the time. I shot at the same bag target all summer exclusively at 60, 50, and 40 yards to practice 900 rounds. I did miss the bag one time when I accidentally used my 60Y pin at 50Y. But that won’t happen indoors because I removed all the pins except one
> 
> It sounds like you are speaking from experience and I will come back to admit I was wrong when there are arrows stuck all over the doors and walls. But to your point I have been thinking I would like to try a pure tension release and during the learning phase it would be more likely for accidents to happen. I will just have to shoot up close while learning like I did with the original Stan with no safety 30 years ago.


Yes, in all seriousness, I've been shooting inside apartments and houses etc for my entire shooting career and I don't 'dis the idea of it at all. It can be done and even done safely, you just have to be a little more diligent than with a dedicated range.

That said, I can guarantee you that you'll be shooting boo-boo arrows and a ton of them for quite a while if you plan to transition from a trigger to a tension-style. No matter what, you're going to do all of the following at least 2 times and almost certainly many more times than that:

- let off the safety accidentally in the middle of drawing. 
- have the poundage set too low and get a premature fire before settling in.
- let off the safety while letting down.

That's perfectly normal and just part of learning the tension style, but for that reason I would strongly recommend doing that initial training either outdoors or at a safe indoor range at a local shop or etc.

Don't ask me why I know about that either.

But otherwise, with all those provisos said, I say go for it. I've shot inside for many years and with care, it;s not a big deal and you can get a lot of good practice in.

lee.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

HalonShooter60X said:


> I'm in the process of buying a new house and the basement walls are exactly 60' apart. I figure I can shoot 19 yards (allowing for the depth of the back stop and room for my elbow at full draw....
> 
> The basement is huge and I plan on turning it into a man-cave/bow tuning/reloading area!!!


Awesome! My overall basement is huge with the house being 90 feet long but it has multiple rooms so 20 yards is it but that’s perfect.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

lees said:


> That's perfectly normal and just part of learning the tension style, but for that reason I would strongly recommend doing that initial training either outdoors or at a safe indoor range at a local shop or etc.


I agree, I shot out a window in a spare bedroom when learning the original Stan 30 years ago and that was drawing and shooting only 5 feet from the target and the arrow still missed! So I got a broken window and a bloody lip all in one shot LOL. 

And thanks for you input, I know you are just offering some worse case scenarios.


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I shoot in the basement all the time... 11 yards right in front of the stairs, kids can hear the arrows hitting the bag and they know better...


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

When we had house built 30 years ago it was designed with a full basement and a 100 x 8 foot concrete walled cold storage - laundry/utility area along the back of house that I could shoot in if I could only get the better half to stop using it as storage i would have it made. Some battles are better left unfought.


----------



## M1a2ab (Sep 19, 2019)

Madkaw284 said:


> It’s all good until the one time it’s not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever can happen.....


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

Ok lees, I had my first mishap. After a few thousand arrows it is not quite a war zone with bullet holes everywhere as you described but I did just hit the cabinet beneath the target.

I bought a Carter Attraction tension activated release and practiced with a piece of loop rope for a day and then for about 10 minutes with the bow up close to the target. I shot with the tension release at 20Y for a few weeks with no issues. I had let down several times but of course one time I was letting down and had a brain fade and grabbed the trigger instead of the safety and the arrow hit the cabinet. As I mentioned above I knew something would happen and I was not upset at all about hitting the cabinet but I was pissed that I just ruined an arrow. I only have 6 indoor arrows and just started an indoor league that is going to go on for over 3 months. To my shock when I went up and pulled the arrow it came right out of the particle board material and wasn’t damaged at all! I spun it a few times and it was as straight as... well... an arrow!

It hasn’t changed anything as I am still shooting down there several times a week.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Signs don’t always work, and people could easily forget they were told you were shooting. I’d suggest you put physical blocks anywhere were somebody might wander in. Locked doors, or even a rope across the doorway would be better than just a sign.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Tblodg said:


> Ok lees, I had my first mishap. After a few thousand arrows it is not quite a war zone with bullet holes everywhere as you described but I did just hit the cabinet beneath the target.
> 
> I bought a Carter Attraction tension activated release and practiced with a piece of loop rope for a day and then for about 10 minutes with the bow up close to the target. I shot with the tension release at 20Y for a few weeks with no issues. I had let down several times but of course one time I was letting down and had a brain fade and grabbed the trigger instead of the safety and the arrow hit the cabinet. As I mentioned above I knew something would happen and I was not upset at all about hitting the cabinet but I was pissed that I just ruined an arrow. I only have 6 indoor arrows and just started an indoor league that is going to go on for over 3 months. To my shock when I went up and pulled the arrow it came right out of the particle board material and wasn’t damaged at all! I spun it a few times and it was as straight as... well... an arrow!
> 
> It hasn’t changed anything as I am still shooting down there several times a week.


That's why I said not to ask me why I knew all this stuff about the indoor home range idea... I wasn't making it all up 

But I'm also not discouraging you, as like I said, this is the most popular type of archery range on planet earth far and away above any other type. As for protection, I had this large sheet of very thick rubber composite material - like automotive tires are made out of - that I used as a backstop one time at one of the places I rented some years ago. I don't know where you get it but it's about 1/2" to 3/4" thick and it's super duper tough. weighs a ton and is a pain to put up, but I don't think I ever managed to shoot an arrow all the way through it. 

I'm sure other folks know what I'm talking about, and if so you might think about something like that to use behind your target...

lee.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

Stash said:


> Signs don’t always work, and people could easily forget they were told you were shooting. I’d suggest you put physical blocks anywhere were somebody might wander in. Locked doors, or even a rope across the doorway would be better than just a sign.


A rope is a good idea if someone could walk into the shooting lane. With my current location I am standing near the bottom of the only stairs to the basement and shooting away from the stairs. So it is impossible for someone to walk down and in front of me accidentally. My wife or son routinely come down and stop at the bottom of the stairs and talk for a minute while I am shooting.


----------



## tpete65 (Aug 18, 2016)

archers advantage can print targets smaller based on shooting less than 20 yrds. meaning the target will be actual size for 20 yrd based on what your shooting in the basement or other shorter distance. just saying


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

tpete65 said:


> archers advantage can print targets smaller based on shooting less than 20 yrds. meaning the target will be actual size for 20 yrd based on what your shooting in the basement or other shorter distance. just saying


Are you saying you would rather shoot closer at a smaller target when you have the opportunity to shoot a full 20Y? That makes no sense, just saying...


----------



## tpete65 (Aug 18, 2016)

NOPE, would love to have a full 20, but some folks can't shoot a full 20, so next best is reduced target size based on what you have


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes tpete, the smaller target is a great option to practice fore sure!


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

I do the same thing. Spackling is cheap. Left over paint abundant.


----------



## 99Light (Dec 10, 2019)

She wont let me shoot in the house, but does let me use the garage when its to dark at night to shoot in the back yard, Can get 16 yards in the back, but only 6 yards in the garage, still better then nothing tho.


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

99Light said:


> She wont let me shoot in the house, but does let me use the garage when its to dark at night to shoot in the back yard, Can get 16 yards in the back, but only 6 yards in the garage, still better then nothing tho.


Wow only 16 yards even in the back yard? That sucks, guess I am just used to always having 2 or 3 acre yards.


----------



## floyd.sanders (Apr 28, 2019)

Just invest in hole patching supplies and have fun!


----------



## Northwind (Apr 27, 2015)

Madkaw284 said:


> It’s all good until the one time it’s not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------

